# Möglichkeit, um zyklisch eine Kopie einer Datei anzulegen



## olitheis (10 März 2008)

Hallo,
ich verwende das Accon EasyLog um verschiedene Variablen aus einer Vipa auszulesen. Unser QM möchte nun ständig auf die geschriebenen files zugreifen können. Wenn aber nun das csv File geöffnet ist, kann EasyLog natürlich nicht hineinschreiben. Jetzt benötige ich eine Möglichkeit, dass zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt (wann auch immer) eine Kopie, evtl. mit einem anderen Namen, vom csv File angelegt wird, die ich dann zum Bearbeiten freigebe. Ich habe zwar VB6, allerdings habe ich noch nicht wirklich damit gearbeitet. Ich würde mich also freuen, wenn mir jemand hiermit helfen könnte. 
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Znarf (10 März 2008)

Hallo
Schau dir mal Autoit an.
Einfach mal googlen

Oder hier: http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/5/5/de10266755-wc.html

gruß

Andreas

P.S. hier ein Scriptbeispiel:

Dim $x

Do

filecopy ("c:\xxxx.csv", "c:\yyyy.csv", 1) 

sleep (60000)

until ($x=100)

In diesem Beispiel wird in einer Endlosschleife alle 60s die Datei xxxx.csv in die Datei yyyy.csv kopiert. Die 1 bedeutet, das die Datei yyyy.csv überschrieben werden darf. $x ist nur irgendeine Variable, damit das until nicht alleine steht


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2008)

*???*

Hallo,



			
				olitheis schrieb:
			
		

> Unser QM möchte



Nein, ich nicht  

Aber Spass beiseite. Nehmen wir mal eine Zykluszeit der SPS von ca 20ms an, wieviele csv Dateien passen auf den PC bevor der platzt ?
Die Aufgabenstellung finde ich mal ganz schlicht gesagt etwas übertrieben ...
Oder definiere mal den Begriff zyklisch : Im AG Zyklus oder eventuell einmal pro Tag (ist dann auch ein Zyklus) ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2008)

*Thread ist das Zauberwort*

Hallo,



			
				Znarf schrieb:
			
		

> sleep (60000)



Dir ist aber auch klar, das wenn ein Fenster einer anderen Anwendung das Fenster der schlafenden Anwendung überdeckt dann für eine Minute das Fenster der schlafenden Anwendung eingefroren ist und nicht aktualisiert wird ???
Sieht nicht besonders schön aus.
Besser die Funktion in einen eigenen Thread auslagern.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Znarf (11 März 2008)

@QM
Da gibt es kein Fenster für meine "schlafende" Anwendung, sondern nur ein Symbol neben der Uhr. Also mache ich mir um das Aussehen keine Gedanken  Das compilierte Autoit-Script läuft als Prozess und sollte seinen Dienst ungestört verrichten. Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich mich in den tiefen der Computerprogrammierung nicht all zu gut auskenne. Autoit erschien mir als einfache Lösung für das Problem von Olitheis.

QM, hast du Erfahrung mit Autoit?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## olitheis (11 März 2008)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
Mit zyklisch meinte ich natürlich nicht die SPS Zykluszeit sondern den Maschinentakt.
Ich habe es mal mit dem allsync tool hier
http://www.allsync.de/download.htm
versucht. Es macht eigentlich genau das, was ich benötige (bei änderung der Datei eine Kopie erstellen).
Ist natürlich nicht so elegant wie es selbst in in VB zu programmieren, aber da muss ich mich erst rantasten.


----------

